# Behringer Hum defeater



## Malice (May 1, 2006)

JUst thought I'd share this with everyone who may still be having "hum" issues with ground loop. This Behringer unit appears to be what the doctor ordered, including lossless unbalanced to balanced connections although you will need some DIY'ing on the (non-phono) connections

http://www.behringer.com/HD400/index.cfm?lang=ENG

At $30 it may be worth an investment by someone.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> it may be worth an investment by someone


The specifications offer no frequency response figure, so be warned it may roll off the lower bass. Someone could do a response check on the device using REW and then we'd know if it was useable or not..

The input impedance of 500 ohms, (which would be 250 ohms unbalanced) is very poor. It would result in a low pass filter being created if your interconnects offered much capacitance. Special attention would have to be paid to cable lengths if used full range..

brucek


----------

